# Red King Kong



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Just a few shot of my Red King Kong


----------



## raym (Aug 18, 2014)

Love the colour! Very nice.


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Feeding red KK and Panda are my favorite moment of the day.
I really enjoy watching them jumping on food


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks Raym 



raym said:


> Love the colour! Very nice.


----------

